# Headset Gesucht ( PS4 und PC Gleichzeitig verbinden )



## Kuba95 (5. Dezember 2016)

Hallo 

Suche ein Headset zum Streamen mit einem gutem Mikrofon womit ich sound von der ps4 und vom pc gleichzeitig höre.
Habe schon überall rum gegoogled aber noch nicht schlüssig geworden welches ich denn nehme hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen


----------



## LukasGregor (5. Dezember 2016)

Budget?
Präferenzen?
Worüber streams du? - PC oder PS4?


----------



## Kuba95 (5. Dezember 2016)

Danke für die schnelle antwort  ich würde gerne über pc streamen budget bis 180  einfach irgendwas vorschlagen


----------



## LukasGregor (5. Dezember 2016)

du verstehst noch nicht ganz wie das funktioniert...ich werd dir hier nicht alle Möglichkeiten für Setup XY aufzählen und dann sagst du du hast Setup AB.... du musst schon ein bisschen mehr beschreiben was du genau machst - sonst können wir dir nicht wirklich sinnvoll helfen.

Also stream über PC - ich nehme mal an du verwendest eine Capture Card?


----------



## Kuba95 (5. Dezember 2016)

Genau am besten eine audio klinke (optisches kabel) zur ps4 und denke mal per usb zum pc.  
Kenne mich da jetzt nicht so gut damit aus denke es geht auch wenn ich bei der ps4 den usb anschluss nutze und am pc audio und mikro eingang

(Elgato elgato hd60 ) Vorhanden


----------



## Leekz (5. Dezember 2016)

Das einfachste ist wenn du dir ein MixAMP kaufst oder das Pendant dazu von Turtle Beach.

Da kannst du ein Gerät per Optischen Eingang anschließen und ein weiteres über einen normalen 3,5 mm klinken Eingang. 

Ich habe beide bereits hier gehabt und beide funktionieren tadellos.
Ich habe auch TS3 am PC benutzt und nebenbei auf der Xbox gespielt.

Nachtrag: du kannst selbstverständlich alles Headsets und Kopfhörer die einen normalen Klinken Anschluss haben am MixAMP anschließen. Bei beiden gab es allerdings bei höherer Lautstärke ein geringes Grundrauchen. War aber während des Spielens nicht zuhören, nur im Dashboard. Und das obwohl ich mit dem Beyerdynamic schon hochwertige Kopfhörer dran hatte.

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LukasGregor (5. Dezember 2016)

So ganz funktioniert das nicht. [nicht auf Leekz bezogen]
Beschreib den Aufbau besser. Auf welchem Gerät läuft der Stream? Auf welchem wird dein Mikro benötigt? Verwendest du Teamspeak/Discord oder PS4 Party?  Sound willst du vermutlich von beiden?

EDIT: MixAmp / Turtle Beach DSS ... dazu sag ich was, wenn er mal sagt, was er genau macht.


----------



## Abductee (5. Dezember 2016)

Kuba95 schrieb:


> Suche ein Headset zum Streamen mit einem gutem Mikrofon womit ich sound von der ps4 und vom pc *gleichzeitig* höre.



Du meinst sicher abwechselnd oder?
Also ein Headset was du für beides verwenden kannst.

Mit so einem Adapter kannst du praktisch jedes Klinkenheadset nehmen.
Sharkoon PMP35 Adapter Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Vorschlag:
Superlux HD668B Studio-Kopfhorer: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente
V-Moda BoomPro Mikrofon, fur Computerspiele: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Valueline Adapter, Stereo, 3,5-mm-Klinkenkupplung auf: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Für ein gutes Wireless musst du tiefer in die Tasche greifen.


----------



## Kuba95 (5. Dezember 2016)

Stream würde auf dem pc laufen.. Sprechen am besten auf beiden geräten (nicht gleichzeitig)

ps.. Wireless ist eh nicht mein ding


----------



## LukasGregor (5. Dezember 2016)

Nun gut ... die perfekte Lösung wird es nie geben.

Du hast Optionen....musst halt Prioritäten setzen.

MixAmp 130€ .... "Mischpultfunktion" naja ok .... Mic Verstärker eher schlecht.
DSS 60€.... "Mischpultfunktion" nicht getrennt regelbar
Mischpult 40€ .... Da brauchts dann aber noch einen DAC... 

Mikrofon ... wenn du schon eine Capture Card verwendest würde ich auch gleich auf ein besseres Mikro als auf ein Headset setzen.
Samson Meteor ~ 65€ (USB - kannst du sowohl am PC und an der PS4 verwenden...)

Ich würds so machen für 180:
Mischpult 40€ (Xenyx 502)
Samson Meteor 65€ (mic...)
Omnitronic SHP-600 40€ (Kopfhörer) [Superluxx HD 668 b / HD 681; Logitech UE 6000; ...]
DAC (zBsp. Fiio Taishan, oder ähnlich)
Kabel ....


----------



## Kuba95 (5. Dezember 2016)

Habe ein bisschen im internet rumgesucht... könnte ich auch über ps4 party chat labern und das würde an meinem computer ankommen über dss ? dann würde ich mich für diese option entscheiden und dann halt das passende headset dazu kaufen


----------



## LukasGregor (6. Dezember 2016)

Mhm...alles bis auf deine Stimme wird über die Elgato auf deinen PC übertragen. Dann brauchst dann noch ein weiteres Mic für stream/party.

so bist du am flexibelsten:
HiFi-Stereokopfhorer Omnitronic SHP-600: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente
Behringer XENYX 502 Mischpult: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente ( Behringer Xenyx Q502USB Powered Mixer: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente ... auch noch USB - könnte man auch hier Audio abgreifen)
FiiO Taishan D03K Digital Analog Wandler mit optischem Toslink und Koaxial Eingang | Stero Cinch und 3,5mm Buchsen Ausgang: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi
Samson Meteor
6x https://www.thomann.de/at/the_sssnake_1820_adapter.htm?ref=search_rslt_chinch+klinke+kabel_128509_1
2x https://www.thomann.de/at/the_sssnake_yrk2030.htm?ref=search_rslt_chinch+klinke+kabel_153182_3
1x https://www.thomann.de/at/pro_snake_srr_2010.htm

Mit DSS:
https://www.amazon.de/Turtle-Beach-..._1?ie=UTF8&qid=1481014364&sr=8-1&keywords=dss
https://www.amazon.de/HyperX-Cloud-...e=UTF8&qid=1481014444&sr=8-2&keywords=cloud+2


----------



## Kuba95 (6. Dezember 2016)

Danke für die antwort also würde es mir reichen wenn ich den Dss von turtle beach benutze zusammen mit dem cloud 2 headset ? 
Will es nur aus spaß anfangen deswegen habe ich recht wenig lust auf viel kabelsalat  (mehr als schon vorhanden ist  )


----------



## Leekz (6. Dezember 2016)

Kuba95 schrieb:


> Danke für die antwort also würde es mir reichen wenn ich den Dss von turtle beach benutze zusammen mit dem cloud 2 headset ?
> Will es nur aus spaß anfangen deswegen habe ich recht wenig lust auf viel kabelsalat  (mehr als schon vorhanden ist  )



Nur über den dss wirst du nicht gleichzeitig deine Stimme auf den PC und die Konsole bekommen. Entweder das eine oder das andere.

Und es wird ein mächtiger kabelsalat, das kann ich dir jetzt schon versichern. Hatte wie gesagt ein ähnliches Setup und es war ein Kabelchaos!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kuba95 (6. Dezember 2016)

Aber ich könnte am pc reden und von der ps4 den sound hören oder ?


----------



## Leekz (6. Dezember 2016)

Ja, das geht ohne Probleme


----------



## Kuba95 (6. Dezember 2016)

Danke dir  wird gekauft )


----------



## Kuba95 (13. Dezember 2016)

Leute hab jetzt alles angeschlossen sprich mit dss2 und hyper x cloud 2 aber jetzt kann ich das mic nicht am pc benutzten aber höre beides von der ps4 und vom pc


----------

